
“In This Thread: We Pretend We're on HN” - kick
http://boards.4channel.org/g/thread/73042184
======
newen
The first thread was better.
[http://rbt.asia/g/thread/S38087806](http://rbt.asia/g/thread/S38087806)

------
s_m_t
Include me in the screencap

------
Ill_ban_myself
>I suffer from deep depression because I wageslave for a surveillance
capitalist and I'm also terrible at writing JavaScript. Should I start
microdosing lsd or just kill myself?

Ouch.

